# Second attempt to Take Over the World (Code name: Operation Brainstorm)



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?!?

*Pinky:* Yes brain, but if we paint Zilla's new bike hot pink there will be hell to pay&#8230;

*Brain:* No Pinky, although a tempting thought, it is instead time to try to take over the world!!! And three of our trademarked BOTL Torture Devices ("BTD") are ready to go&#8230;

*Pinky:* Narf! I'm ready too&#8230;

*Brain:* We have recently noticed an unnatural occurrence that needs to be addressed&#8230; Just look at the map&#8230;

*Pinky:* Yuck, those things are spreading&#8230;

*Brain:* The forces of Squidtopia have been multiplying at a rate that was unexpected for a creature with only one testicle&#8230;

*Pinky:* It was a surprise to us&#8230;

*Brain:* For us to take over the world they all need to be dealt with&#8230; Along with a few other people&#8230;

*Pinky:* But most of them are just soldiers&#8230; Shouldn't we just take out the leaders instead?!?

*Brain:* Pinky, for once you have a point&#8230; We shouldn't punish the troops for being brought into a war they can't hope to win&#8230;

*Pinky:* But they still go BOOM!!! Right?!?

*Brain:* Yes Pinky, they still go boom&#8230; Then we go after the ones responsible for the unwarranted, and unprovoked, attack on two defenseless mice&#8230; Bring me the list&#8230;

*Pinky:* Brain, here is the list, and sorry about the accounting error with Packerjh&#8230;

*Brain:* That will be addressed&#8230;

Cigar Noob - DC Received and Shipping
SKFR518 - DC Received and Shipping
Max Gas - DC Received and Shipping
raycarlo - DC Received and Shipping
akneipp - DC Received and Shipping
Shibby - DC Received and Shipping
Beer Alchamest - DC Received and Shipping
Joshbhs04 - DC Received and Shipping
Packerjh - DC Received and Shipping (with a little something extra due to the accounting error)&#8230;
Juicestain - DC DC Received and Shipping
anonobomber - DC DC Received and Shipping
Mr_Mich - DC DC Received and Shipping
Cartey - DC DC Received and Shipping
Sdlaird - DC DC Received and Shipping
Swany - Will be addressed when he has an address
Jumpmaster - DC Received and Shipping
Staxed - DC Received and Shipping (Told you I wasn't Santa)
hoosiers2006 - DC Received and Shipping
Sligub - Is being dealt with in a special way&#8230;
Wyldknyte - DC Received and Tracking, already in Moose Mail (combined with another Puff event)
Watchman_01 - We have something *extra* special already in store for him&#8230;
GasdocOK - Already dealt with in the MAW&#8230;

*Pinky:* Aren't we missing three?!?

*Brain:* No, we will address the OG3 in Phase II&#8230; What did you think the BTD's were for?!?

*Pinky:* A two phase plan?!? I thought all of your plans were three phase?!?

*Brain:* They are&#8230; We still have to address an OLD debt in Phase III&#8230; Now push the launch button for Phase I&#8230;

And so begins Operation Brainstorm - AKA -

*--------The ISOM Missile Crisis!!!--------*


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

> Staxed - DC Received and Shipping (Told you I wasn't Santa)


damn Mouse...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You squids are fv*ked!! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... It seems the wife's plan has gone into action.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

When did Staxed become a Squid? Phase 1 looks awesome, can't wait for 2 and 3.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

And I thought I was safe for not falling into the geographic region known as Squidtopia. I guess I'm asking Santa for a new mailbox this year.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Rut roh raggy.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> When did Staxed become a Squid?


*Brain: *I said "and a few other people."


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You squids are fv*ked!! LOL


Thank for stating the obvious, Shawn


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is going to be great! 

The narrative is too funny...especially when I find myself finishing each one of your posts with the theme song from the show. Classic!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

What a winning plan! Ah, the destruction will be momentous...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

probably wise to leave Zilla's bike alone Ian, pick your battles.....and you have picked one you will most certainly win...I'm sitting front row for this one....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *I said "and a few other people."


Sounds good to me. Staxed needs another good beating.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Your map is a little bit off... But no worries, I got your back:










*Not including our canadian squid or highlighting the countries of our deployed brethren.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Your map is a little bit off... But no worries, I got your back:
> 
> *Not including our canadian squid or highlighting the countries of our deployed brethren.


*Brain:* Oh, we are aware of the fact that you have deployed spys outside of your native land...

*Pinky:* But we know where that native land is...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Zombie Ninja*: You hear that, dumbass? You're gonna survive this wave.

*Me*: Hey, you were gonna stop calling me names, remember? Yeah, I saw that. Guess I'll start packing what I can, you wanna bring the truck around front?

*Zombie Ninja*: No, you retard, I'm a zombie remember? Undead and all that? I don't even have functional arms. They're just hanging off my body.

*Me*: Oh, right. Well, _I'll _start packing, and maybe we can find a remote location somewhere to hide out before the bombs start landing...

*Zombie Ninja*: Looks like your Squid buddies are gonna take all the heat! Haha. Suckers.

*Me*: Yep. Good thing too, buys us some time to escape to the...

*Zombie Ninja*: (shuffling things around)

*Me*: Hey... hey... now wait-a-minute... hey, put that down! Look, you've got us in enough trouble with the Brain already after the Squid bombing... the tag-along Toranos... the Push MAW... and we only have a limited window in which to flee the...

*Zombie Ninja*: Look, they already tagged the thread "running ninja". Are you really gonna run now? Prove 'em right? Are you gonna run, or are you gonna stay and...

*Me*: ( dissapearing )

*Zombie Ninja*: ...fight? Hey Ninja? _Ninja_! Sissy...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Sligub - Is being dealt with in a special way&#8230;


Emm why does this sound very sinister to me?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sligub said:


> Emm why does this sound very sinister to me?


*Brain:* Let me re-state that to clear it up... "Sligub - Is being dealt with in a special way&#8230; MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"

*Pinky:* Better?!?


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Too cool way to go guys. Enjoy taking over the world. 

James


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Your map is a little bit off... But no worries, I got your back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wise choice on the color for the map David. Using blue or red would could have been interpreted as making a political statement. eace:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if the reason he does these huge bombing expeditions is because he is overcompensating for being a little mouse.............


In your usual style Brian you are bringing the Boom!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Leave Santa out...we shall see what you receive next year...Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn...I wasn't trying to draw attention to myself...just thought it was cool that Shawn's bomb was my first that didn't come from shuckins...now I need to up my ink removal service plan...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I wonder if the reason he does these huge bombing expeditions is because he is overcompensating for being a little mouse.............
> 
> In your usual style Brain you are bringing the Boom!


*Brain:* I don't bring the Boom... The Boom is what gives a bomber his power... It's an energy field created by all bombers... It surrounds us and penetrates us... It binds Puff together...

*Pinky: *The Boom is strong with you...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Let me re-state that to clear it up... "Sligub - Is being dealt with in a special way&#8230; MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"
> 
> *Pinky:* Better?!?


Oh much better, I'm not scared at all now :lie:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I don't bring the Boom... The Boom is what gives a bomber his power... It's an energy field created by all bombers... It surrounds us and penetrates us... It binds Puff together...
> 
> *Pinky: *The Boom is strong with you...


I suppose that makes you Emperor Brain and Darth Pinky on your Boom Star?


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Brain is about to have his way with the Squids. Cannot wait to see the carnage, frater!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I suppose that makes you Emperor Brain and Darth Pinky on your Boom Star?


*Pinky:* Brain... I want a Boom Star...

*Brain:* Me too Pinky, me too... Once this plan succeeds we can build one...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:*
> 
> *Brain:* The forces of Squidtopia have been multiplying at a rate that was unexpected for a creature with only one testicle&#8230;


I have read a ton of funny stuff here on PUFF but this one line takes the cake. Fantastically hilarious...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

VersionX said:


> Brain is about to have his way with the Squids. Cannot wait to see the carnage, frater!


*Brain:* Thank you frater, and trust me there will be carnage... Carnage for Christmass&#8230;

*Pinky:* Narf! Brain didn't call it the "ISOM Missile Crisis" for nothing...


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

can someone PLEASE build a death star humidor?


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Thank you frater, and trust me there will be carnage... Carnage for Christmass&#8230;
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Brain didn't call it the "ISOM Missile Crisis" for nothing...


It's funny you and your compatriot put it that way, Brain. Carnage for Christmas...perhaps foreshadowing the impending misfortunes of your mailbox?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

VersionX said:


> It's funny you and your compatriot put it that way, Brain. Carnage for Christmas...perhaps foreshadowing the impending misfortunes of your mailbox?


*Brain:* Wait!?! What?!? Pinky, is it too late to add someone to Phase II?!?

*Pinky:* Don't think so, we will have to wait till we get home from this trip tonight and see...


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Wait!?! What?!? Pinky, is it too late to add someone to Phase II?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Don't think so, we will have to wait till we get home from this trip tonight and see...


You and Pinky really thought VX-Mas would take place without the inclusion of my fellow brother (brothers, if you count both Pinky AND Brain) in the bond? No sir(s)!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

VersionX said:


> You and Pinky really thought VX-Mas would take place without the inclusion of my fellow brother (brothers, if you count both Pinky AND Brain) in the bond? No sir(s)!


*Brain: *Actually, no we did not...

*Pinky:* But being away, it sliped my mind...

*Brain:* Another accounting error... Pinky, what am I to do with you...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dont worry Christian, hit 'em hard first, worry about retaliation later.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to make a witty comment about this whole "take over the world" obsession that Ian has, but I cant - - - so I guess I'll just sit back and watch????


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I want to make a witty comment about this whole "take over the world" obsession that Ian has, but I cant - - - so I guess I'll just sit back and watch????


*Brain:* As I said last time it is a "character flaw" in the most literal sense. Here is the interview explaining my need to do this again...

Link to Radio Interview...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* As I said last time it is a "character flaw" in the most literal sense. Here is the interview explaining my need to do this again...
> 
> Link to Radio Interview...


Well THAT certainly explains it.... I feel much better now :tsk:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* As I said last time it is a "character flaw" in the most literal sense. Here is the interview explaining my need to do this again...
> 
> Link to Radio Interview...


Was that Pete doing the interview? I always imagined he would sound like that.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Was that Pete doing the interview? I always imagined he would sound like that.


Now that puts a whole new spin on how I read his posts.... I like it!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Damn it USPS... I dropped Phase I off at 9am yesterday and NONE of them show so far... I know it is the holidays, but taking over the world requires you to keep a tight timeline...

*Pinky: *Having Phase I and Phase II land on the same day will still work, won't it Brain?!?

*Brain:* Yes, as long as Phase III lands later, but I'm running out of time due to Christmas... Phase II launches tomorrow, so Phase III has to launch Tuesday... I Have some bomb work to do...

*Pinky: *Bombing music?!?

*Brain:* Yes pinky, it is time for bombing music...

*Pinky:* Ompa, ompa, ompa...

*Brain:* Grrrrr... Don't even think of putting that "Polka Hits" CD from the Herfabomber on there...

*Pinky: *Just kidding Brain... How about Rage Against the Machine's "Bombtrack"?!?

*Brian:* Thank you Pinky, that will do nicely...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

You could have the worst of both worlds with some angry white boy polka...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Just because I like them... Big bomb picture...

*Pinky:* Phase I before launch Saturday...

*Brain:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

The mouse is serious. Look out kids! ...I mean squids


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:shock:

When one sees 22 boxes all in a row like that, one feels a sense of awe.

Best of luck, fellow Squids!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny how they all fail!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I love how phase 1 of the plan is more than twice my total bomb number. 
Also the Politicly Correct police at my work would be very angry at your thread title as supposedly were not allowed to brainstorm any more we have to have a thought shower


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like He is starting to take over one state at a Time. Loads of Boxes and the PO got to Love you too.  

James


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* USPS is finally showing our Phase I bombs!!!

*Pinky:* About time, do we launch Phase II today as planed?!?

*Brain:* Of course Pinky, of course... We have to finish building the Phase III bomb, and need the room in the bomb lab...

*So let those three BOTL Torture Devices ("BTD") FLY!!! One for the poet, one for the hand drier fan, and one for the Ninja!!!*

*Pinky:* Ok, but these are mean, I think they are worse then what you did to the Herfabomber...

*Brain:* Yes they are... Your point?!?


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* USPS is finally showing our Phase I bombs!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* About time, do we launch Phase II today as planed?!?
> 
> ...


How dare Pinky question his superior in such a way!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Of course Pinky, of course... We have to finish building the Phase III bomb, and need the room in the bomb lab...
> 
> *So let those three BOTL Torture Devices ("BTD") FLY!!! One for the poet, one for the hand drier fan, and one for the Ninja!!!*


*Zombie Ninja:* F...
*Me:* Told you, you should have run while you could!
*Zombie Ninja:* You're still here _too_, moron.
*Me:* F...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:*
> Wyldknyte - DC Received and Tracking, already in Moose Mail (combined with another Puff event)


I'm thinking I should go back to the "Forbidden Island" and not pickup the parcel sitting at the PO??????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *So let those three BOTL Torture Devices ("BTD") FLY!!! One for the poet, one for the hand drier fan, and one for the Ninja!!!*


good luck OG3, this isn't going to turn out good.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

max gas said:


> good luck OG3, this isn't going to turn out good.


Peace be with you all.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm thinking I should go back to the "Forbidden Island" and not pickup the parcel sitting at the PO??????


*Brain:* I know what is in the box, and if given the choice I would go back to the "Forbidden Island"... But since that is not an option, say by-by mailbox...

*Pinky:* And now all of our Phase I and Phase II bombs are tracking for a Wednesday delivery...

*Brain:* I really hate the USPS... Phase I launched Saturday... Phase II launched Monday...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* And now all of our Phase I and Phase II bombs are tracking for a Wednesday delivery...


I'm amazed Pinky is capable of keeping track of all those DC numbers...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Pinky, with this comressed holiday timeframe (thanks USPS) it is time to reveal the plan for Phase III.

*Pinky: *With Phase I and Phase II still in the air, is that a good idea?!?

*Brain: *With the hoidays aproaching, of course it is... Let me explain... Back in the day, there were two gentle genetically enhanced lab mice, just surfing Puff for information... One day we hit on a new thread...

*Pinky:* What the hell is an NST?!?

*Brain:* Exactly, and we signed up for the NST... We were assigned our Friendly Trading Puffer and never thought to look up his background...

*Pinky:* Here is your FPT...

*Brain:* We built our first trade and sent 5 (of what we thought were respectable) sticks for our noob end of the trade... And...

*Pinky:* BOOM!!!

*Brain:* That's right, our first boom... Everybody knows Shuckins was the first to bomb us, but this was our first boom...

*Pinky:* Narf! BOOM!!!

*Brain:* This bomb took out our mailbox, the front of the lab and scorched the cage... It also respliced our genes into the form you have all come to know... We became consumed with the boom...

*Pinky:* The boom is strong with you...

*Brain:* Thank you Pinky... Now back to this... This puffer is basically our version of the radioactive spider, but unlike the comics...

*Pinky:* BOOM!!!

*Brain:* Yes Pinky... BOOM!!! We get to bomb our radioactive spider back!!! Pinky, launch the Phase III mind control bomb... Target *FOSTER0724!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I know what is in the box, and if given the choice I would go back to the "Forbidden Island"... But since that is not an option, say by-by mailbox...
> 
> *Pinky:* And now all of our Phase I and Phase II bombs are tracking for a Wednesday delivery...
> 
> *Brain:* I really hate the USPS... Phase I launched Saturday... Phase II launched Monday...


I'm afraid to go home, my wife picked it up today....... Maybe I'll just stay at work today??????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow....didn't see this coming. 

A target that you haven't done anything to in the past. This is gonna be good!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Yes Pinky... BOOM!!! We get to bomb our radioactive spider back!!! Pinky, launch the Phase III mind control bomb... Target *FOSTER0724!!!!!!!!*


AAAhahahaha. Oh man. ZK down and out!!! LOVE IT!!!

Great choice of target, and boy howdy, I bet the man had NO idea what he created when he first hit the Mouse!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> AAAhahahaha. Oh man. ZK down and out!!! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Great choice of target, and boy howdy, I bet the man had NO idea what he created when he first hit the Mouse!


*Brain:* We bet that to be the case too...


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

OH dear GOD he is at it again, guess this is what I miss when I havent read the forums in about a week.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

These are a lot more fun to watch when the crazy mouse is on your side. Go get them Brain!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good thing I saw this before I got the mail. Just curious tho, how hard can a cute little mouse hit anyways?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Good thing I saw this before I got the mail. Just curious tho, how hard can a cute little mouse hit anyways?


*Brain:* Just remember we dubbed this campaign the "ISOM Missile Crisis"... That's because Phase I, II, and III are all ISOM.

*Pinky:* So, the answer is HARD... Phase I and II land tomorrow...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ian, you're insane.

That is all.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Mouse, correct me if I'm wrong



Sultan "Ron Stacy" Signature Edmundo 2011
Montecristo Edmundo
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years'
Fonseca Cosacos
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Super Partagas
Partagas Habaneros

Bottle of Springbank ~C~V~ Single Malt


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn Mouse, correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sultan "Ron Stacy" Signature Edmundo 2011
> Montecristo Edmundo
> ...


*Brain:* Ok with the exception of the wish-list sticks in WyldKnyght's non CC SS they are all ISOM's... We added a little to the SS to make it part of this campaign... Think Pre-Phase I... Craig, you got them all right...

*Pinky: *Ho-Ho-BOOM!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Bammm...the Brain just kicked it up a notch! Me thinks it's about to get crucial around these parts...

Ninja...should things get too rough I'd suggest we release the Kraken...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I love to watch these!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Bammm...the Brain just kicked it up a notch! Me thinks it's about to get crucial around these parts...
> 
> Ninja...should things get too rough I'd suggest we release the Kraken...


*Brain:* Don't make me unleash the PINKY!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ok with the exception of the wish-list sticks in WyldKnyght's non CC SS they are all ISOM's... We added a little to the SS to make it part of this campaign... Think Pre-Phase I... Craig, you got them all right...
> 
> *Pinky: *Ho-Ho-BOOM!!!


Well this Squid thank's you and Pinky for heating my home this Christmas.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, what a hit. I think we might be in for a world of hurt today. Awesome sticks and great looking booze. Enjoy Craig!

Well done mouse. You sure dish out a lot of punishment for someone so small. Keep up the good work.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW!! That mouse does hit hard! Well deserved tho brother. Nice job Ian, very classy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> WOW!! That mouse does hit hard! Well deserved tho brother. Nice job Ian, very classy.


you Squids ain't seen nothin' yet.....the mouse is on the mound right now, but I'm warming up in the bullpen....

okay okay....I know it's football season, but I liked the baseball metaphor better.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303676-holy-balls.html


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

WTF is going on in here? Is there an auto-subscribe button for all of the Brains crazy threads? I need to know when to plan ahead my stay-cations.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

:jaw: Wowser.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you Squids ain't seen nothin' yet.....the mouse is on the mound right now, but I'm warming up in the bullpen....
> 
> okay okay....I know it's football season, but I liked the baseball metaphor better.


You're like the kicker on the sideline kicking into a net. You're gonna have to do something big to reclaim the #2 spot.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> You're like the kicker on the sideline kicking into a net. You're gonna have to do something big to reclaim the #2 spot.


... if kickers were the baddest ass guy on the team snorting like a bull on the sidelines waiting to decapitate the entire opposition with a nuclear strike. I've got to get going and fill out my mail forwarding card. What is your address again?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, crap.

*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303692-brain-drives-mean-truck.html#post3460834*


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry Ian, in and out of town makes it hard to get up a proper post and pics, but thank you for bomb.

I'll have some proper sticks to take with me on my trip home for holiday.

You're an annoying little mouse (or two?) but, luckily for us all, a really great guy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

He almost killed Zombie Ninja!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> You're like the kicker on the sideline kicking into a net. You're gonna have to do something big to reclaim the #2 spot.


You're right, Mike...cuz it's not really in my nature to do anything overtly insane or excessive...how long have you been on Puff?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I got this in yesterday and just now managed to get the pics taken, thanks for this Ian....though, next time you ask me to make an image for you...I'm gonna remember this!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you Squids ain't seen nothin' yet...


On second glance, I just realized that Pete just referred to the Brain's thermo-nuclear hit as seeing "*nothing yet*."

Now, I don't know what planet Pete is from, but where I'm from, bombs containing everything from RASS and Fonsecas to Siglos and Behikes ain't "nothing"!

I'll admit to being a little antsy about Pete's threats before... _now_, I'm scared.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> On second glance, I just realized that Pete just referred to the Brain's thermo-nuclear hit as seeing "*nothing yet*."
> 
> Now, I don't know what planet Pete is from, but where I'm from, bombs containing everything from RASS and Fonsecas to Siglos and Behikes ain't "nothing"!
> 
> I'll admit to being a little antsy about Pete's threats before... _now_, I'm scared.


*Brain:* Phase III has landed!!! All of Phase II reported!!! But only 3 of the 21 Phase I reported?!?

*Pinky: *Narf! Grrr...

*Brain:* Ok squids, we warned you before you launched that attack on us... You mess with the mouse you get the horns...

*Pinky:* Not sure that really works...

*Brain:* Look again...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aww... Pinky is so cute with his little antler... It almost is enough to bring a tear to ones eye...


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice hits and Love watching this thread. WTG.....


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a feeling this was coming today but didn't want to belive it, ignorance is bliss, but ignorance can only get me so far...
Here's the damage
















Thanks Brain, always excited to try treats from ISOM.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ian there are not enough words to describe how crazy and insanely generous you are. Thank you brother, truly a big thank you!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

got mine. same good quality sticks that I've seen, 3 partagas and 3 Fonsecas. All new to me, several on the "want to try" list. Thank you Ian for another epic world domination strike. :dude:

I'll get pics up when I can.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

check this out...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303734-norad-we-have-incoming.html

Thanks so much, Ian...You are the man, no matter what Pete says!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> check this out...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303734-norad-we-have-incoming.html
> 
> Thanks so much, Ian...You are the man, no matter what Pete says!


I'm the man....he's the mouse.

'nuff said


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm the man....he's the mouse.
> 
> 'nuff said


Is a cenobyte still _technically _a man? I mean, I know you _used _to be a man but...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is a cenobyte still _technically _a man? I mean, I know you _used _to be a man but...


I suppose that the jury is still out on that.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

They're only still out, cause you probably harvested their souls...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Yes brain, but if we paint Zilla's new bike hot pink there will be hell to pay&#8230;
> 
> ...


Ha! Never even saw this thread till now. Well done Ian. Looks like you took care of the guys on the NC side of the forum and I took care of the guys in the Habano forum. Although your gifts had some ISOM sticks as well. Hats off to you and well done during a wonderful time of the year. One of the great members here on Puff with a ton of class.

Some of these guys better hope we NEVER team up as it could be the end of Puff...lol. Merry Christmas to you and your family Ian.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Hats off to you and well done during a wonderful time of the year.


100% Agreed!



Starbuck said:


> One of the great members here on Puff with a ton of class.


Definitely one of the great members here. Stay classy, Ian!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ha! Never even saw this thread till now. Well done Ian. Looks like you took care of the guys on the NC side of the forum and I took care of the guys in the Habano forum. Although your gifts had some ISOM sticks as well. Hats off to you and well done during a wonderful time of the year. One of the great members here on Puff with a ton of class.
> 
> Some of these guys better hope we NEVER team up as it could be the end of Puff...lol. Merry Christmas to you and your family Ian.


*Brain: *To you and yours too...

*Pinky: *Narf! No more Ho-Ho-BOOM?!?

*Brain:* Not for another year, but we are busy building our Boom-Star right now... It will soon be fully operational...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* ... we are busy building our Boom-Star right now... It will soon be fully operational...


WTF is a Boom-Star?!

Ian, you really did pick the right moniker for yourself when you went with "The Brain". You never stop plotting, do you!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> WTF is a Boom-Star?!
> 
> Ian, you really did pick the right moniker for yourself when you went with "The Brain". You never stop plotting, do you!





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I suppose that makes you Emperor Brain and Darth Pinky on your Boom Star?


*Brain:* See above, you were the one who brought it up...

*Pinky:* Narf! We are just running with it...

*Brain:* And no, we never stop plotting...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *To you and yours too...
> 
> *Pinky: *Narf! No more Ho-Ho-BOOM?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Not for another year, but we are busy building our Boom-Star right now... It will soon be fully operational...


meanwhile...in the fully restored secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber....

Herfabomber: "Damn that little freakin' mouse....he broke silence about the Boom Star..that's classified LOB information. He's obviously drunk with his successful attack on the Squids."

Professor Chaos: "Either that, or it's from that scotch you bombed him with."

Herfabomber: "Yeah, that was pretty funny, wasn't it?"

Professor Chaos: "This is not a laughing matter, Herfabomber. His plans for a New World Order are in complete contradiction with my plans for a New World Chaos. I want you to postpone your attack on the Squids and focus your attention on the mouse....use any means necessary to sabotage his plans to take over the World..and I do mean ANY means....are we clear on this?"

Herfabomber: "I don't have to postpone anything to deal with the mouse, Professor. I can deal with the mouse and the Squids at the same time."

Professor Chaos: "The last time I checked, Herfabomber, I am the Supreme Leader of The Legion of BOOM!!!. This is not a request. This is a direct order. Now, are we clear on this matter."

Herfabomber: "Yes, Professor, we're clear on this matter."

Professor Chaos: "Good. I have a piano lesson in 45 minutes, so I have to go. Keep me apprised of the mouse's activities."

Herfabomber: "Do you need someone to drive you to your lesson?"

Professor Chaos: "That's okay, Mom's waiting in the car."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* See above, you were the one who brought it up...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! We are just running with it...
> 
> *Brain:* And no, we never stop plotting...


Ohhh, no, no, no, no, no.... I am _soooooo _not responsible for any of your meglomaniacal plans!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "I don't have to postpone anything to deal with the mouse, Professor. I can deal with the mouse and the Squids at the same time."
> 
> Professor Chaos: "The last time I checked, Herfabomber, I am the Supreme Leader of The Legion of BOOM!!!. This is not a request. This is a direct order. Now, are we clear on this matter."
> 
> Herfabomber: "Yes, Professor, we're clear on this matter."


No Squid attack? And a _guaranteed _Mouse attack?!

HAHA! Christmas came _twice _this year!!! Someone send me the Professor's address, I have to send him a thank-you card...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Someone send me the Professor's address, I have to send him a thank-you card...


*Brain:* He lives in South Park, CO...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> meanwhile...in the fully restored secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber....
> 
> Herfabomber: "Damn that little freakin' mouse....he broke silence about the Boom Star..that's classified LOB information. He's obviously drunk with his successful attack on the Squids."
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Nice try Herfabomber, I'm #2 now, and no amount of subterfuge will take that away.... My new world order is Chaos and the Professor is fully aware of this...

*Pinky:* Narf! The Squids now know this...

*Brain:* So keep thinking you can get the #2 slot back, but we all remember that the squids made you have to rebuild the secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans...

*Pinky:* The shame, the shame...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I really wish it would let me give you both RG... someone hit Pete and Ian for me!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

You know my going rate!
PM me if you need a job done!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I really wish it would let me give you both RG... someone hit Pete and Ian for me!


Done and done. Who said the LOBsters and Squids couldn't work together for a common good?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ohhh, no, no, no, no, no.... I am _soooooo _not responsible for any of your meglomaniacal plans!
> 
> No Squid attack? And a _guaranteed _Mouse attack?!
> 
> HAHA! Christmas came _twice _this year!!! Someone send me the Professor's address, I have to send him a thank-you card...


don't break out the Cristal just yet, my little ninja squid buddy. A postponement is not a cessation and I will have my fun.
The Professor knows he can only keep me at bay for so long until I have to exact my revenge.



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Nice try Herfabomber, I'm #2 now, and no amount of subterfuge will take that away.... My new world order is Chaos and the Professor is fully aware of this...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! The Squids now know this...
> 
> ...


I was planning on redecorating, anyway....I simply used the Squid attack as a pretense to let the insurance company pay for the renovations. Which is why I'm second in command, because I always turn a negative into a positive.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Both you guys are freakin nuts - actually I've decided that you both are more nuts than Kipp!! But this back and forth #2 thing.... I think it's a ruse! I have my doubts about this professor - this #1 in command who we've never seen??

So just MHO - but one of *you* is in charge!! Just own up to it and stop hiding behind this imaginary professor!

Pete = I can't believe you are going along with this fantasy my friend...

Ian = someone in charge of you??? Really now = we've met in person...

PS - spent the whole evening at world of beers with son, daughter and mom = my disclaimer for anything... period!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Both you guys are freakin nuts - actually I've decided that you both are more nuts than Kipp!! But this back and forth #2 thing.... I think it's a ruse! I have my doubts about this professor - this #1 in command who we've never seen??
> 
> So just MHO - but one of *you* is in charge!! Just own up to it and stop hiding behind this imaginary professor!
> 
> ...


*Brain: *Trust us, neither Pete nor we are in charge of the LOB... We are all ruled by Chaos and #2 is the best we can hope for...



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I was planning on redecorating, anyway....I simply used the Squid attack as a pretense to let the insurance company pay for the renovations. Which is why I'm second in command, because I always turn a negative into a positive.


*Brain:* Herfabomber, you been getting into Geezer's meds again?!? You are lucky you maintained the toilet washer position after loosing your lair, or whatever you are calling it now...

*Pinky:* And our Christmas gift to the Professor will keep us in his good graces...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Trust us, neither Pete nor we are in charge of the LOB... We are all ruled by Chaos and #2 is the best we can hope for...
> 
> *Brain:* Herfabomber, you been getting into Geezer's meds again?!? You are lucky you maintained the toilet washer position after loosing your lair, or whatever you are calling it now...
> 
> *Pinky:* And our Christmas gift to the Professor will keep us in his good graces...


For all intents and purposes, you can call my secret lair the Cradle of your Demise, you little freakin' mouse. Chaos is a fickle master to serve, my little rodent nemesis. One minute, you're in it's favor, the next, you're forgotten like yesterday's news. 
This minor setback has only fueled my Wrath and anyone who stands in the path between me and the Hell that I will unleash on the Squids will suffer the consequences.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm guessing Professor Chaos is an actual child, and you both have agreed to do whatever he says. 

It makes so much sense now...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm guessing Professor Chaos is an actual child, and you both have agreed to do whatever he says.
> 
> It makes so much sense now...


"...and a little child shall lead them.".....only this child is the greatest super-villain the World has ever created.

you only think it makes sense to you, my little ninja squid buddy, but trying to make sense of it only means you don't understand.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

you know...I was just thinking...Pete (Oirnotthinkingaboutbombingthesquids) looks a lot like one of the Children of the Corn....Malachi, I think...except for the pins, of course, and the total absence of red hair...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm guessing Professor Chaos is an actual child, and you both have agreed to do whatever he says.
> 
> It makes so much sense now...


*Brain:* And he is...

*Pinky:* He already introduced himself...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

did i somehow miss all the phase II and phase III this time? or have they not been posted?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> did i somehow miss all the phase II and phase III this time? or have they not been posted?


*Brain: *You must have missed it...

Phase II - 1
Phase II - 2
Phase II - 3

Phase III - Launch
Phase III - Landing

*Pinky:* Holidays and all...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

goes without saying...all epic hits ian.... not sure how you manage to keep "one upping" yourself but somehow you do.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

_Just because this worked in another thread. And because I love the Simpsons._

Ian, I feel like eventually you're going to get to this point:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

VersionX said:


> _Just because this worked in another thread. And because I love the Simpsons._
> 
> Ian, I feel like eventually you're going to get to this point:


*Brain:* Dogs that shoot bees... I like it... Great idea Frater...

*Pinky: *Narf! On it...


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Come to think of it. Professor Chaos has a gerbil as his henchman. It all makes sense now!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I know this is super late but I've gotta get my pic up, so here it is. I'm fairly certain I already PM'd my gratitude but if not, thank you Ian!










I think I have sampled one Partagas and one Fonseca so far.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO you are too funny Jonathan!


----------

